# Film in paper developer?



## doobs (Aug 13, 2008)

I've got some Agfa Neutol paper developer sitting around and I'm out of film developer, however, I've got a bunch of film that needs developing. Rather than wait to have chemicals come to me, why not use what I have? The question is this: can I use said Neutol as a film developer? Has anyone done it before? What will I need to do?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 13, 2008)

Have heard of people using paper developers for film, but other than ortho film I&#8217;ve no personally experience

Check the massive dev chart
http://www.digitaltruth.com/devchart.html

forget that, ortho is the only film on the list


----------



## ann (Aug 14, 2008)

yes, it has been done, usually with dektol, but you could give it a try, expect a lot of unusal grain.


----------



## nealjpage (Aug 14, 2008)

I've used Dektol.  I'm assuming, Doobs, that you'll have to dilute that developer substantially because paper developers are designed to work fast...Where's Helen when you need her?  This seems right up her alley... ;-)


----------



## doobs (Aug 14, 2008)

Haha, yeah, Neal, I was hoping for a response from her. 

I figured the bit about the grain, but I wasn't sure of the dilution or times.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 14, 2008)

Back in Photo 101 the lab tech accidentally filled the D-76 jugs with Dektol.  I developed a couple of rolls of Tmax 400 in it.  The grain was significantly coarser than normal.


----------



## doobs (Aug 18, 2008)

ksmattfish said:


> Back in Photo 101 the lab tech accidentally filled the D-76 jugs with Dektol.  I developed a couple of rolls of Tmax 400 in it.  The grain was significantly coarser than normal.



How was the exposure? Did you develop for the standard time?


----------

